# Looking to add some fish



## connorsdad (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon. It currently houses 2 Powder Blue Gourami's (1 male, 1 female) I honey Gourami, 1 angel fish, 6 lemon tetra's and a pleco cat. I'm wondering if this combination is ok. All the fish seem to get along ok for now except the larger gourami (which I believe to be male because of his pointy dorsal fin) chases and nips the smaller one (which I believe to be a female because of her rounded dorsal fin and abdomen). I would like to add some more fish and would like some advice on what to select.

I also have a bit of a concern that when the gourami's get bigger they may eat the tetras. Is this a possibility? I'm thinking about getting a 20-30 gallon in the near future and can move them to that.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AqAdvisor:
http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple

I don't know much about the fish in your setup but I know gouramis can be very aggressive towards each other. Depending on which pleco you have (I entered common pleco in AqAdvisor), they can get very big.

EDIT:
I'm also not sure what type of filtration you have, so I didn't enter any into AqAdvisor. It would definitely help if you told us what type of filtration you have on that tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

All your gouramies are dwarf gouramies. They will not be big. And they will not eat your tetras. They might chase them, but it will not be frequent.

I'm not sure that you have a female of powder Blue Gourami. She wouldn't be colorful. Look at the first picture here.

Your tank is fine. I see two small possible problems.
Your gouramies can nip fins of an angel. More plants will help.
Angels need temperature about 25C, gouramies need around 27C. Keep it 26C and they all will be fine.

Good luck, it would be great to see some photos


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/anabantids2/p/dwarfgourami.htm heres another site


----------



## connorsdad (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The Gouramis do seem to be aggressive towards each other at feeding time. I have taken to putting a little food on one end of the tank and let the Larger powder blue guy and the honey gourami claim that spot. then i sprinkle more on the far end of the tank and the angel, smaller blue one and the tetras can eat. The tetras eat like crazy. kind of amusing to watch. They're little pigs. I haven't seen any of the fish go near the angel, and none of the fish seem to even acknowledge the tetras existence. 

I was thinking of adding more plants. I also found some really great rocks and built a bit of a sculpture for them to hide in. The Gourami's and angels all seem to have claimed their own spots (I had read they do this)

I'd love to post some pics, tried the other day but i couldn't. I'lll try again. Any suggestions as to what types of fish I can safely add? I was thinking maybe another angel or 2, and possibly more honey gourami's and another female powder blue. I think I can safely say in my limited experience that the powder blue's I have or different sexes. The female is quite a bit smaller, her coulours are not near what the big males are and the dorsal fins are quite different.


----------

